# Sun glasses with full face helmets



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

I picked up a sixsixone evo carbon on chainlove for an absurdly great price. I plan on using the helmet for hitting the bike park. This is my first full face so I am wondering if goggles are a neccessity or can these be used with Oakley Radar sunglasses?

Look forward to hearing the other's experience and your pro's and con's.


----------



## grndzro26 (Aug 28, 2010)

I wear sunglasses sometimes with my THE One helmet. It really depends on the sunglasses. If the arms of the sunglasses curve out away from your head then there may be some issues with the pads in the helmet pushing them in. The best way is just to test them out and see how it feels.


----------



## gigerrider (Sep 9, 2011)

I wear sunglasses in my no-fear full face. But they are very thin, small frames.


----------



## Nozes (Feb 18, 2008)

I used my Oakley M-Frame's for 7 years at the Megavalanche race (french Alps),very confortable,easy breathing and easy to put on and take off.
4 years with the old Giro Mad Max and the last 3 with the Fox Rampage.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the responses. Are there any negatives from not using goggles with a full face?


----------



## bengxe (Oct 11, 2009)

Goggles can stay on the helmet when you take it off, glasses have to be removed separately. Goggles are also much better at keeping dust out of your eyes. That said, I normally wear glasses with my ff, just for the breathing room.


----------



## OS cuda' (Aug 10, 2005)

I seem to always wear goggles. Partly because they already have an amber lens which i like to ride with the most and i dont really want to pay to get a new pair of glasses. Also a lot of people seem to have problems when its hot with sweat and fogging up their goggles. Ive never had that problem so i just use them all the time. One more point .... a few weeks ago i read a thread on here ( think it was the downhill forum ) where the guy wrecked hard and his goggles saved his face from smashing a sharp rock... he swears by goggles now


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wear a pair of Natives with a Kali full face. I have a hard time wearing goggles. But there are times i should just get used to goggles because the one problem is that i still get stuff in my eyes at times. And like Os cuda said that post really makes me think i should start wearing them, that guy was very lucky.


----------

